# Water Filter: RaceGlaze or Pure Final Rinse???



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I had an Aqua Gleam years ago but it didn't last very long.
I'm now in the market for decent system but as always value for money and cost is paramount.
I've looked at Raceglaze for years and they appear to have good feedback etc etc.
A little bit of research and The Pure Final Rinse came up but the price was over double of a Raceglaze variant. I appreciate it has a built in TDS meter but I can just use my handheld for that!
Thoughts appreciated :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

That's the first I've seen of the pure final rinse offering and it does look quite smart.  It's a neater offering and the bag change is clearly faster, but it's like anything, how much money do you want to throw at something? It'll be using the same sort of resin as the standard versions available from RG and others so what you are paying for is the neater looks and faster resin change only. The small one is a 6 litre and refill bags are £36 each. That's pretty expensive compared to a 25 litre bag of resin which will cost you about £85.
I picked up the vyair 0618 (filled) delivered for about £80 (inc 10% discount) and it works great. That's the same size as the RG one.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

The Pure final rinse looks a good systems but it appears to be a rebranded Unger system 
https://www.ungerglobal.com/uk/products/hydropower-ultra-filter-s
When I was researching I looked at both the Unger was cheaper. You do have the convenience of resin in a bag and a TDS meter.

I've had a race glaze for a few years now and it certainly makes a big difference. Race glaze will say that the shape of the vessel makes a big difference. Based on this Pure final rinse is the wrong shape. Changing resin on the Race glaze is not that difficult especially having seen the hack of using a pair of old tights pulled over the vessel and the resin empty's into it. 
I have added a photo of my set with up a dedicated coiled hose which retracts into the duct attached to the vessel. I also use a flow meter which allows me to see how much I use on each rinse and the total used. I know roughly how much I get out of a fill and only need to check the TDS as it get close. 
There are other sellers on vessels and resin so you pay your money and take your choice. I'm more than happy with the Raceglaze which performs really well.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks both for taking the time to reply 
@Radish: Do you have the flow rate meter on yours?
Thank you


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

wyliss said:


> Thanks both for taking the time to reply
> @Radish: Do you have the flow rate meter on yours?
> Thank you


The orange grey and black item attached to the top is a Gardena flow meter I have it in the inlet side just to keep the overall size down with the hose connected.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I'd be interesting to know how many litres your unit does before it needs changing Radish. Also the TDS of your tap water before filtering.
Out of interest, how often are you using it? I would generally use mine on mine and the wife's cars on a weekly basis give or take.
I think I'll pick up a flow meter like this for when I next change the resin. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Raceglazer would be the option i went for


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Give TTSCharles a pm hes just done similar to what your asking. https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420699


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I checked my cctv footage, and it takes me exactly 7 minutes to rinse 2 cars, so 3½ mins per car (hatchbacks). I get 6.3 litres per minute out of the end of my DI rinse hose (thin bore hose so low flow), so 3.5 x 6.3 = 22.05, so 22 litres of DI water per car. RG website reckons you can rinse a car only 5-7 litres. Radish, how many litres are you using per car rinsed?


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Does the flow rate meter keep a running count of what you've used? Suppose its battery powered?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

wyliss said:


> Does the flow rate meter keep a running count of what you've used? Suppose its battery powered?


https://www.gardena.com/uk/products/watering/hose-fittings/water-smart-flow-meter/966780901/

Link to flow meter. Has two resettable meters an auto setting and flow rate. I use 1 meter fir total usage and the other for a single rinse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I checked my cctv footage, and it takes me exactly 7 minutes to rinse 2 cars, so 3½ mins per car (hatchbacks). I get 6.3 litres per minute out of the end of my DI rinse hose (thin bore hose so low flow), so 3.5 x 6.3 = 22.05, so 22 litres of DI water per car. RG website reckons you can rinse a car only 5-7 litres. Radish, how many litres are you using per car rinsed?


About 12-15 litres normally, I like to make sure all the first rinse water has been replaced.

I also have a 5l pump spray which I use with DI water for door shuts.
I have a bottle to use in the iron which stops lime scale blocking the steam generator.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm looking to get one and was going to get a Raceglaze, but at £20 more than the vyair unit I thin kI will will get one of vyair units.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Thats a brilliant idea!
I think I'll also use it for my windows.
Raceglaze don't seem to have the meter in stock so may look at The Gardena variant. :thumb:



Radish293 said:


> About 12-15 litres normally, I like to make sure all the first rinse water has been replaced.
> 
> I also have a 5l pump spray which I use with DI water for door shuts.
> I have a bottle to use in the iron which stops lime scale blocking the steam generator.
> ...


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

With The Vyair model what qualifies the extra expense as I'm in the throes of choosing a DI Vessel? :thumb:



Kenan said:


> I'm looking to get one and was going to get a Raceglaze, but at £20 more than the vyair unit I thin kI will will get one of vyair units.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

wyliss said:


> With The Vyair model what qualifies the extra expense as I'm in the throes of choosing a DI Vessel? :thumb:


The vyair is the cheaper unit and 11 liters,there is 10% off first order voucher floating about.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As we clearly have a competitor who seems, on paper, to offer a cheaper deal, I'd like to share this research with you, performed by a water industry consultant, using Hertfordshire water.

We have carefully selected these taller vessels, in consultation with a water treatment industry veteran, as wider, dumpier (window cleaners) vessels have a lower efficiency and can´t extract the maximum capacity from the resin. This ends up costing you more money. In our tests, our 7L filter produced 59 litres water per litre of resin, over 20% more efficient than the window cleaner 10L unit which produced 48L per litre of resin. 

So if you're comparing units, add 20% to the price of the dumpy units.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

RaceGlazer said:


> As we clearly have a competitor who seems, on paper, to offer a cheaper deal, I'd like to share this research with you, performed by a water industry consultant, using Hertfordshire water.
> 
> We have carefully selected these taller vessels, in consultation with a water treatment industry veteran, as wider, dumpier (window cleaners) vessels have a lower efficiency and can´t extract the maximum capacity from the resin. This ends up costing you more money. In our tests, our 7L filter produced 59 litres water per litre of resin, over 20% more efficient than the window cleaner 10L unit which produced 48L per litre of resin.
> 
> So if you're comparing units, add 20% to the price of the dumpy units.


So over time you would save money on the resin replacements as you would get similar water output with less resin?


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Definitely the Raceglaze one 

Had one some time ago now and it was superb - Might just get another one now as we have moved house and the water is harder than Chuck Norris (Well maybe not that hard)


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

The Vyair 0618 is the same dimensions as the RG 7L model I think (although out of stock). I’m assuming the model code relates to the dimensions I.e. 6” x 18”. That’s what mine measures. 
Your point on the dumpy units makes perfect sense that the resin isn’t in contact with the water as long as the tall units. :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

RaceGlazer said:


> In our tests, our 7L filter produced 59 litres water per litre of resin


400L from 7l of resin in a relatively hard water area is impressive.
With my soft water and low usage, that would last years potentially.

Is there a shelf life on resin in a vessel with standing water?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

No specific shelf life as long as you run some water ( a couple of litres) through it every couple of weeks to stop bacteria growing on the media. Best to keep it out of direct sunlight which heats the water up and helps algae grow.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Vyair 11L vessel is £89.95 and that's with MB115 resin.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Ended up going for The Vyair 11L vessel with resin and postage. It came to £87 including delivery once I had applied the offer code.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anybody have the link to the resin calculator please? 
11L Vyair vessel. Just got to 315L on the meter and my TDS is reading 51ppm. 
Is this about right? Out of tap is 112ppm. 
Cheers &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We have a calculator which only I can now access (its on our old website which we kept live for this purpose but people kept trying to buy obsolete items).

Note its for our 7 and 14L high aspect ration units - it wont work for the Vyair dumpy units which need a different calculation, and which are less efficient than ours. They may seem cheaper to buy but cost you more over the long run. Also check how much resin other suppliers put in, ours are brim full.


----------



## LorenzoT (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all,

I can’t find the answer to my question on the forum search, but this thread is very close!

I’ve made what I can only assume is a schoolboy error of hooking up my DI vessel at the outside tap, the DI vessel outputs to my hose and that feeds into my pressure washer. I seem to have rocketed through my resin in an 11L tank after just two washes. I used it a lot during the wash and rinse, so I’m not surprised now I think about it (too late). 

Anyway, my TDS meter is reading 30ppm. When do you change your resin? Should I let it get to 60ppm? 

Thanks.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Unlikely to be spent in 2 washes. More likely is that the water is passing too fast through the vessel and not allowing the resin to act on the water. I would firstly disconnect from your pressure washer (brass internals don't like DI water, so flush tap water through the washer), give the vessel a good shake/turn and run water though it at say 6 litres per minute. Then recheck the TDS reading. I would replace at about 10 on the TDS meter.


----------



## LorenzoT (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I’ll check it after a good shake on my next use, but with a different setup. 

I bought a small hose and trigger gun to connect to the output of the Di vessel instead of using the pressure washer setup. That should be a more gentle flow setup for rinsing. I’ll just wash using the pressure washer and tap water followed by a gentle hose rinse with the DI vessel afterwards.


----------

